# say hello to Capone



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I will have to take some new ones now that he lives here


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Love the piggy pink nose in Pic 3.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Good looking addition!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

What a handsome guy!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Roberta, how is he with other dogs? Maybe sometime he and Abigail can get together for a romp.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

meggels said:


> Roberta, how is he with other dogs? Maybe sometime he and Abigail can get together for a romp.


He is good with little dogs, not sure about bigger dogs..... he did not like a bigger male dog trying to sniff his butt. he does ok with babs through the gate and on walks on leash, I want to socialize him as much as possible since he is still sorta young, he is getting neutered on 5/3 so maybe that will help.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

handsome dude!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

He really is a cute little fella. That would be so hard to have to keep your dogs apart all the time. Not sure if we would have kept Richter if that would have been the case. My only problem is the hounds attacking him....bad girls. Turtle is the worst any more, she took him just the other night.

I think he just thinks really.......you always get in trouble when you do it and you can't hurt me anyway.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

I wonder if _he_ knows he's so good lookin.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

thegoodstuff said:


> I wonder if _he_ knows he's so good lookin.


yes he does, he struts his stuff


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Herzo said:


> He really is a cute little fella. That would be so hard to have to keep your dogs apart all the time. Not sure if we would have kept Richter if that would have been the case. My only problem is the hounds attacking him....bad girls. Turtle is the worst any more, she took him just the other night.
> 
> I think he just thinks really.......you always get in trouble when you do it and you can't hurt me anyway.


Well I don't have a choice, Babs and macy are both 13 years old, I have had babs for 10 years now and Macy about 2 years they would not survive in a shelter and I would never do that to them so there life seperate is better than nothing, and Capone is seperate now cause he is not neutered and is like a teenager with raging hormones, we are slowly introducing him to the girls on walks, honestly none of them seem to mind the seperate living quarters, its just a pain in the butt for me.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep you do what you have to do. Hopefully he will get along with the girls then it won't be so hard. That's why Richter usually gets into trouble because he wants to play all the time and he is 5 now I think. But he has so much energy he never wants to stop.


----------

